#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Qualidade do Link da CEMIG TELECOM

## SantiagoMG

Olá amigos!

Gostaria de saber se alguém utiliza link da CEMIG TELECOM e informações a respeito da qualidade do serviço deles, pois fiz uma cotação com eles e me pareceu interessante, pois entregam o link na minha sede com rede de fibra ótica tecnologia DWDM. 

Porém a de tanto a gente sofrer com link a gente sempre fica com um pé atrás, portanto caso tenham algum relato seria de grande valia.

Obrigado

----------


## emilidani

Meu caro , pede o contrato e veja o que eles garantem e dai vai saber se é bom ou não.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Meu caro , pede o contrato e veja o que eles garantem e dai vai saber se é bom ou não.


Obrigado pela resposta, essa é uma forma de ver, pois quanto mais garantia eles derem em contrato mais provável é de que seja bom, porém a gente sabe que muitas vezes não cumprem o que foi contratado.

----------


## SantiagoMG

> Aqui em Viçosa MG não tenho nada a reclamar.
> link dedicado


Nielsen, obrigado pela resposta!

O serviço que me ofertaram foi o link dedicado mesmo. Vcs usam o link da CEMIG há quanto tempo? Já ocorreu algum problema? Foram rápidos e acessíves para resolver?

----------


## luizbe

O Ideal mesmo amigo é ter um BGP com 2 operadoras, e tentar partilhar os mbps entre elas.

----------


## evertonsoares

CEMIG aqui na região 035 MG não presta... A saída é L3 que está toda problemática...
Ideal é comprar transporte e comprar banda IP com outra operadora em SP

Enviado via Lenovo A6020l36 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Nielsen

> Nielsen, obrigado pela resposta!
> 
> O serviço que me ofertaram foi o link dedicado mesmo. Vcs usam o link da CEMIG há quanto tempo? Já ocorreu algum problema? Foram rápidos e acessíves para resolver?



Por favor, apague esta citação que contem meu nome

----------


## avatar52

Nervosinho

----------


## rcardomenezes

> Nervosinho


Kkkk esse menino é doente [emoji51][emoji51]

----------

